# Memoria RAM impide arrancar Computadora



## skyblacks (Sep 21, 2019)

Saludos... escribo este post para plantear un problema que tengo
a la hora de instalar la memoria RAM en mi Tarjeta Madre G41M-COMBO

Actualmente trabaja con 2 memorias DDR2 de 2GB cada una dando un total de 4GBs





Con estas tarjetas instaladas mi BIOS la reconoce sin problema y puede
prender mi computadora normalmente






Ahora, compre unas memorias RAM de 4GBs una funciona 800Mhz y otra a 1333Mhz
Cuando instalo las de 1333Mhz la computadora simplemente no enciende.





cuando instalo las dos de 4GBs a 800MHz... si las alcanza a reconocer pero se queda
reiniciandose la computadora.








Cuando me reconoce las memoria RAM de 4Gb no me deja entrar a la configuracion de BIOS

adjunto tambien la configuracion de la BIOS y que sugerencias tienen para poder
hacer que me las reconozca


----------



## analogico (Sep 21, 2019)

actualiza la BIOS


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2019)

Es que no creo que la mother vaya a reconocer y hacer funcionar dos tecnologías diferentes de RAM, es o una o la otra.
Por eso cuando combinas ambas no funciona.
El actualizar el bios, es una buena medida.
Pero revisa el manual del mother, repecto a las tensiones de funcionamiento de las memorias,y por las dudas, resetea el bios, tal vez luego de eso las reconozca.


----------



## skyblacks (Sep 21, 2019)

Claro... la memoria RAM solo tengo instalada de un solo tipo... no estoy tratando de combinar DDR2 y DDR3... 

hablando de las memorias DDR2 que son las que sí me alcanza a reconocer la computadora pero se queda reiniciandose es el caso que quisiera solucionar.

ahora BIOS ya cuenta con la version más nueva... no tengo para donde más actualizar.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 22, 2019)

skyblacks dijo:


> Claro... la memoria RAM solo tengo instalada de un solo tipo... no estoy tratando de combinar DDR2 y DDR3...
> 
> hablando de las memorias DDR2 que son las que sí me alcanza a reconocer la computadora pero se queda reiniciandose es el caso que quisiera solucionar.
> 
> ahora BIOS ya cuenta con la version más nueva... no tengo para donde más actualizar.



Deberías ir a la página de Gigabyte, y ver si tus módulos de memoria son soportados por el mobo.
Eso es lo que recomienda el manual.

Por otra parte, podrías probar los modulos de a uno, tal vez uno de los dos tiene defectos.


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 22, 2019)

1-4-1     Configuración de memoria de canal dual
Esta placa base proporciona dos zócalos de memoria DDR2 y dos zócalos de memoria DDR3 y admite la Tecnología de canal dual. Una vez instalada la memoria, la BIOS detectará automáticamente las especificaciones y capacidad de la misma. Si habilita el modo de memoria de canal dual, el ancho de banda de memoria original se duplicará. Los dos zócalos de memoria DDR3 (DDR3_1, DDR3_2) se dividen en dos canales y cada uno de ellos tiene un zócalo de memoria según se indica a continuación: Canal 0: DDR3_1 Canal 1: DDR3_2 Los dos zócalos de memoria DDR2 (DDR2_1, DDR2_2) se dividen en dos canales y cada uno de ellos tiene un zócalo de memoria según se indica a continuación: Canal 0: DDR2_1 Canal 1: DDR2_2

Configuración de memoria de canal dual DDR3/DDR2: Debido a las limitaciones del conjunto de chips, lea las siguientes instrucciones antes de instalar la memoria en el modo de canal dual.
1.     El modo de canal dual no se puede habilitar si solamente se instala unmódulo dememoria DDR3/DDR2.
2. Cuando se habilita el modo de canal dual con dos módulos de memoria, es recomendable utilizar una memoria de la misma capacidad, marca, velocidad, así como los mimos chips.

DDR3:      -     2 zócalos DIMM DDR3 de 1,5V que admiten hasta 4 Gb de memoria del sistema (Nota 1) - Arquitectura de memoria de canal dual      -     Admite módulos de memoria DDR3 1333 (O.C.)/1066/800 MHz     

DDR2:      -     2 x Zócalo DIMM DDR2 de 1,8 V que admite hasta 8 GB de memoria del sistema (Nota 1) - Arquitectura de memoria de canal dual      -     Admite módulos de memoria DDR2 de 1066 (O.C.)/800/667 MHz (Nota: Mixed mode, populating DDR2 and DDR3 memory modules simultaneously is not supported. Visite el sitio Web de GIGABYTE para conocer las velocidades de memoria y los módulos de memoria admitidos más recientes.)


----------



## skyblacks (Sep 22, 2019)

Quiero agradecer de su interés hasta el momento de todos.

Ayer realize la actualizacion del Firmware de la BIOS y sin ningun resultado favorable, se sigue comportando de la misma manera.



DownBabylon dijo:


> DDR3:      -     2 zócalos DIMM DDR3 de 1,5V que admiten hasta 4 Gb de memoria del sistema (Nota 1) - Arquitectura de memoria de canal dual      -     Admite módulos de memoria DDR3 1333 (O.C.)/1066/800 MHz
> 
> DDR2:      -     2 x Zócalo DIMM DDR2 de 1,8 V que admite hasta 8 GB de memoria del sistema (Nota 1) - Arquitectura de memoria de canal dual      -     Admite módulos de memoria DDR2 de 1066 (O.C.)/800/667 MHz



De ninguna manera estoy tratando de combinar DDR2 y DDR3.

De hecho eso mismo dice el manual de la tarjeta madre que respete esas caracteristicas al momento de comprar las memorias RAM.
en el caso de la memoria DDR3 igual me fui por la opcion con OverClock (la que aparece en la imagen DDR3 ADATA 4GB.jpg )

al notar que cuando las instalé se me reiniciaba la computadora sin poder ver la BIOS (las probe individualmente y por separado me hace lo mismo)
decidí buscar unas DDR2 de 4GB pero que fueran a 800Mhz para evitarme la necesidad del OverClock. (las que aparecen en la imagen DDR2 ATERMITTER 4GB.jpg ) y que de igual manera probandolas por separado me aperece en la pantalla de arranque solo la capacidad de cada memoria
4GB (de eso no tengo foto). pero si cuando las cambie de SLOT y me aparecia lo mismo en la pantalla de arranque como se ve en IMG_20190921_202157.jpg y hasta probe combinando las DDR2 que me funcionan de 2GB y una de 4GB teniendo un total de 6GB como se ve en la imagen IMG_20190921_202600.jpg (esto lo hice para descartar o comprobar la velocidad de ambas DDR2 de 800Mhz) en caso de que no se sumaran tendria error. sin embargo si me reconocio la suma de ambas DDR2 pero con el mismo resultado de que no pasa de la pantalla de arranque.




De hecho las memorias que tengo instaladas son las que aparecen en la imagen llamada: DDR2 2GB FUNCIONALES.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2019)

A ver, esto esta demasiado conversado y hay cosas que no sabemos.
Ese mobo tiene 4 slots: dos DDR2 y dos DDR3. Es así, no?
Entonces, con las memorias funcionales puestas, poné las DDR3 en los slots que te quedan libres, quitá las DDR2 y reiniciá la PC para ver si arranca y podes entrar al BIOS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2019)

Copia del manual:

DDR3 --> HASTA 4 GB
DDR2 --> HASTA 8 GB
Esos son los valores máximos!!!
Entonces debería reconocerte las 2 DDR2 de 4 gigas totalizando 8, pero no 2 DDR3 de 4 gigas por que el maximo es 4GB.

En mi experiencia con los mobo gigabyte, la gestion de memoria del BIOS es un desastre, así que yo reiniciaría el BIOS por hardware (sacando la pila y toda la bola), pondría las dos DDR2 de 4 GB y arrancaría la PC a ver que sucede.

Si sigue pinchado-->Los mobo gigabye tienen un modo de configuracion avanzado presionando ctrl+F1 (o F2 no recuerdo) antes de iniciar el BIOS y si aun existe en tu PC, poné manualmente las memorias a la menor velocidad posible (vos tenes todo en auto) y reiniciá a ver que pasa.

Ahhhhh...y hay que teber cuidado por que todos los modulos de memoria DDR2 funcionan con procesadores AMD pero no todos funcionan con INTEL.


----------



## analogico (Sep 22, 2019)

entonces funciona combinando las vieja ddr2  de 2g con la nueva de 4gb
entonces en la parte de SPD configuralos en manual usando los parámetros
 de  la ddr2 2g  con la ddr2 y después cambias la ram por la ddr2 4g


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 23, 2019)

Algo que veo es que en la BIOS las memorias te estan marcando 667MHz en vez de 800MHz, prueba cambiando el timing manualmente a 800MHz.
Una duda, ¿Modificaste el multiplicador del procesador?, a veces si no sincronizas el clock del procesador con el de la memoria te va a dar problemas cuando haces overclocking.

Saludos.,


----------



## skyblacks (Sep 23, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos son los valores máximos!!!
> Entonces debería reconocerte las 2 DDR2 de 4 gigas totalizando 8, pero no 2 DDR3 de 4 gigas por que el maximo es 4GB.



Bueno, yo habia entendido como traduccion de que si se podian poner 4GB en cada slot sea DDR2 o DDR3. sin embargo como en el caso de la Memoria DDR2 es la que tengo más avance y la MotherBoard G41M-COMBO es la que por lo menos me la reconoce al contrario de la DDR3 que ni siquiera jala la pantalla de arranque (BOOT) prefiero enfocar los esfuerzos en poder configurar el asunto para que me reconozca las memorias DDR2 de 4GB. 

esto lo aclaro para tener un fin en común entre todos.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En mi experiencia con los mobo gigabyte, la gestion de memoria del BIOS es un desastre, así que yo reiniciaría el BIOS por hardware (sacando la pila y toda la bola), pondría las dos DDR2 de 4 GB y arrancaría la PC a ver que sucede.



Le hice un Hard Reset a la MotherBoard y le deje las dos Memorias RAM DDR2 de 4GB y aproveche para tomar el voltaje a la Bateria (Todo bien en la bateria)








 <-- VIDEO DEL COMPORTAMIENTO
(Sigue igual prende y se apaga y no deja entrar a la BIOS)

--------------------------------------------------



analogico dijo:


> entonces funciona combinando las vieja ddr2  de 2g con la nueva de 4gb
> entonces en la parte de SPD configuralos en manual usando los parámetros
> de  la ddr2 2g  con la ddr2 y después cambias la ram por la ddr2 4g



Le deje en MANUAL la configuracion que me marcaba en AUTO de las dos Memorias RAM DDR2 2GB 


y tiene el mismo comportamiento que aparece en el video. 
(Prende me aparece esta pantalla y se vuelve a apagar y se queda en el ciclo)



lynspyre dijo:


> Algo que veo es que en la BIOS las memorias te estan marcando 667MHz en vez de 800MHz, prueba cambiando el timing manualmente a 800MHz.
> Una duda, ¿Modificaste el multiplicador del procesador?, a veces si no sincronizas el clock del procesador con el de la memoria te va a dar problemas cuando haces overclocking.
> 
> Saludos.,



Hice la prueba dejandolo a la misma frecuencia y me sigue reiniciando la computadora sin avanzar más allá de la ventana de arranque





hice la prueba con una memoria RAM y con dos y nada. posteriormente le ajuste a x10 el multiplicador del CPU 


y del mismo modo no avanza más.


----------



## analogico (Sep 23, 2019)

busca una opcion 
"quick boot"
y si esta en enable dejala en disable
eso deberia dar mas informacion en la pantalla de boteo


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 23, 2019)

Entonces ya es culpa de las memorias bro. Estuve leyendo que el Chipset G41 que usa esa mobo sólo acepta módulos RAM con 16 chips en una cara, o con 8 chips por cada cara. Chequea eso.

Leyendo mejor,  ahí especifíca que el módulo de mayor tamaño que soporta es de 2Gb, y tu mobo sólo tiene 2 bahías DIMM-DDR2, así que lo máximo que podrás utilizar son 2Gb x 2.

Lamento las malas noticias...

*P.D.:* Agrego link de las especificaciones de la serie de *Chipset Intel 4*, que incluye el _82G41_. En la página 31 está lo que interesa.
*P.D.. 2:* Bueeeeno, jajaja, leyendo más detalladamente el spec sheet, dice que se puede instalar de mayor capacidad, dependiendo de la disponibilidad de integrados de mayor capacidad. También vi un video de alguien que logró instalar 4Gb x 2 en esta mobo.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 23, 2019)

¿Tienes pòsibilidad de probar con otra fuente?

1) Podría suceder que no tengas suficiente corriente.
y por eso la maquina arranca normalmente con menos memoria, pero al ampliarla....

2)Y lo que te dice el amigo lynspyre,* también es probable*, se debe a la diferente *densidad* de los chips de memoria.
Si pudieras conseguir modulos de memoria más viejos, podrías sacarte esa duda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2019)

Acá dice:

O sea que sí soporta los 4 GB/slot pero depende de los chips que la memoria tenga. Habría que quitar la calco y relevar el código de los chips de memoria para buscar si son x4, x8 o x16, pero solo x8 y x16 trabajan en esta computadora.

PD: Ya lo dije por acá...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhhh...y hay que teber cuidado por que todos los modulos de memoria DDR2 funcionan con procesadores AMD pero no todos funcionan con INTEL.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 23, 2019)

Yo tuve el mismo problema pero con DDR3 en una placa Asrock. era porque las RAM eran de "alta densidad" y no las soportaba.
Levantaba el BIos y a veces intentaba cargar windows pero se reiniciaba.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 23, 2019)

Y si, lo de la intensidad es un problema que parece persistir desde las memorias dimm.
También lo comenté.


----------

